# SawStop Overarm Dust Collection - worth it, but flawed connection



## Kenyon94

One more note - I forgot that I also used a second rubber connector to clamp together the 2 1/4 overarm tube into the Y-connector. If memory serves, the piece which comes with the overarm tube wasn't 2 1/2, it was more like 2 1/4, so I used another rubber connector with clamps to make sure it was on there solidly - you can see it in the third picture.


----------



## Dustman

I have had my SawStop for about 2 years now and I have never noticed the problem you mention. I do push the upper arm away to get a better angle for the above saw dust extraction, but I have never noticed a problem with the angle on the lower level. I'm using a one horse Grizzly dust collector dedicated to the table saw. Perhaps your dust extraction system is too small for a table saw.


----------



## Domer

I have a 1 1/2 horse Jet dust collector that is on a mobile base. Is the 1 hp Grizzly adequate for your SawStop Table Saw?


----------



## MakerofSawdust

I agree that it appears to be a sub-optimal configuration for the dust port; but I also have had my Sawstop for about three years hooked up to a Jet dust collector and have not had any problems at all with it sucking out the dust. I hear and feel a pretty good air flow through that hose at the blade. I had to wrap a couple layers of masking tape on the part coming out of the saw at the bottom to make it slightly bigger to get a tight fit, but that's no big deal.


----------



## Buckeyes85

i have one of these too. Have not modified the 90 degree to a y yet but have been thinking that would help. i'm also looking at new DCs. right now i have a jet 650 (1HP) with a dust dog canister. about 8' of 4" hose on it. the filter is not clogged but i think the suction power to the overarm is anemic. i dont have room for a big cyclone and need to stay with 110 power so am thinking about the Powermatic 1300 cone or the oneida mini-gorilla. any thoughts on those options?

thanks


----------



## Kenyon94

Thanks for all the comments…

*Dustman* and *MakerofSawdust* - you're right, it's really not a major problem, but I still thought it was worth fixing. I noticed a great deal more suction on the overarm guard after I made the change to the Y-connector (i.e. zero left on the table). Not a big deal and it was working well enough without it, but I thought it was worth it as I plan to have this solution in place for a very long time. My DC is a 1.5 HP Delta 50-760 with a homemade Thien-style separator and it works great.

*Buckeye85* - I don't know much about the DCs you mentioned, but I can tell you I love my Delta 50-760. I really like that it's a 1 micron bag, that was important to me with little ones playing in the garage/workshop. Suction is great, it's not too loud, etc. I'll do a review of the Delta and my Thien-style separator sometime soon, but in general I'm very happy with it. It's possible that the addition of the separator may be as important as the choice of the DC itself, but I'll leave that to the dust experts to comment on. That said, if you can afford a Powermatic, I don't think you can go wrong - I don't think I've ever heard someone complain about them, mostly passionate advocates actually. I just bought an air filtration unit of theirs in the March sale, still need to get it mounted up to the ceiling (so I need to figure out how to find those pesky joists first).


----------



## gtbuzz

Thanks for these tips. Gonna have to try these out on mine to see what kind of difference it makes.


----------



## hotncold

Kenyon94 - as for those pesky joists…try this…it works great…and cheap!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IKK0OI/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is what I used when I hung my shop made ambient air cleaner.


----------



## mbs

I've had my SS for several years and agree with your review. I don't fault SS for much, but the design of the T fitting is a miss in my mind. I'll also add that when you add the HTC outfeed table the rollers hit the DC hose. I had to remove one of the rollers of the outfeed table which was no big deal.

I would have preferred the 4" DC connection to attach underneath the saws extension table to the side of the cabinet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The upper dust collection is often misunderstood on the Sawstop. The dust is not sucked through the hose like a shop vac. The blade guard is designed to create an air stream that pushes the dust into the hose. This means it can be carried away with minimal airflow coming from the collector. So the wye is not an issue.


----------

